# Hyatt Regency Chicago - What to Expect?



## Rene McDaniel

Getting ready to head to the Hyatt Regency Chicago on Wacker Drive, and we have a few questions for anyone who has stayed there before, or knows the area.

(1) Are there any grocery stores nearby?  Or  great delicatessens?

(2) Any great places for pastries, gelato, or treats?  (I have such a sweet tooth)?

(3) Any places nearby to get slices of great THIN-crust pizza?  

(4) Any good, inexpensive restaurant recommendations? The Hyatt is attached to the Illinois Center and I think their may be a food court or restaurants there.  But not sure exactly what to expect. 

Unfortunately, we will have to really have to keep our costs low for this trip as daughter will be starting college in August.  Our financial status will change from middle class to brokest-people-on-the-planet.

Luckily, I bought us the 7-day "Go Chicago" cards before they sent us the fall semester bill (tuition+room/board).  So, we'll be seeing all the great sights of Chicago, but any fancy dining will be out of the question.

Thanks for your suggestions.
--- Rene


----------



## LisaH

Congrats to your daughter for going to college soon! Is she going to college in Chicago? I just helped DS#1 move to Chicago so I know a little bit of the area.
(1) Grocery stores: I know there is a Dominicks' (similar to Safeway in CA) and also Fox & Obels (kind of like Draeger's) across the river from Hyatt. F&O also has a nice deli for meals to eat-in or take out. There might also have a Jewel not too far from Hyatt (North of river as well)
(2). Don't know...
(3). We liked Lou Malnati's which serves both deep dish and thin crust although I think they are better known for it deep dish pizza.
(4). There is a Portillo's on 100 West Ontario which serves hotdogs, and other fast food.

There is firework display near Navy Pier on Sat (and perhaps also Wed) every week in the summer. You may see from your hotel. 
Hope you have a great time! WE sure did...


----------



## ZepolXela

*Hyatt Regency Chicago is Under Boycott*

You might want to know that the Hyatt Regency Chicago is under a worker-called boycott as part of an ongoing labor dispute. www.hyatthurts.org


----------



## Rene McDaniel

LisaH,
Thanks for the great info.  I'll definitely look for the names & addresses on those, because we are looking for things within walking distance. Have you actually stayed at the Hyatt on Wacker?  We are psyched, and the bonus of fireworks from the Navy pier sounds great. We will definitely check that out.

My daughter won't be going to college in Chicago.  She's actually heading to New Haven and will be attending Yale.  It's hard for us to find good winter wool sweaters here in San Diego, so we are hoping to find a couple while we are in Chicago.  I hear it gets plenty cold in Chicago in the winter, although I'm sure they're selling thin summer clothes right now.  We've already bought her a heavy down waterproof jacket.  But the cute thin sweaters they sell in Southern California are just acrylics, and worthless for cold weather.  We disagree on this.  She thinks they'll be fine layered.  We'll see.

ZepolXela,
Welcome to TUG, I see this is your first post.  Thanks for letting us know about the boycott, but unfortunately this is a timeshare exchange, so it's paid for, a done deal, and no backing out now.  Fortunately, Hyatt hotel charges are so ridiculously high, we won't be dining with them or spending any actual money with Hyatt on this trip.

Any more Chicago suggestions?

Thanks,
Rene


----------



## lily28

Check out restaurant.com for discount on dining.  There are many restaurants at downtown Chicago that are available for a discount there.


----------



## VivianLynne

I stayed there July 4th week 2012. Irequested a small refrigerator in the room for a small fee - which on chkout the desk girl waived. The beverage refrig in the room has a sensor where items moved are charged to you.

Rooms either have 2 doubles or 1 king., 2 chairs and small table. I requested the 2 beds asmy brother and wife came with me. 

Internet was a big charge, but the was a McDonalds underground and around the cornor where I brought a $1 item and surfed the web without any issue. They did close early before 7pm. There were other lunch/food in the underground concourse.

Check with the free Art Institute day with lobby conceignors. They did have good info.

Free daily maid service. Coffee machine with strange sleeve pod in room with maid restocking each day.

Wehad a great time.


----------



## LynnW

Hi Rene

Did you get this exchange by upgrading to RCI Platinum? I'm thinking it would be fun to do some city vacations so have been considering doing this. Thanks.

Lynn


----------



## Rene McDaniel

LynnW said:


> Hi Rene,  Did you get this exchange by upgrading to RCI Platinum? I'm thinking it would be fun to do some city vacations so have been considering doing this. Thanks.  Lynn



Hi Lynn from Calgary.  I met you 10+ years ago when we exchanged into Canada at an informal TUG dinner with Shaggy (Shagnut) & her daughter in Canmore.  That was so much fun!  Anyways, yes we are exchanging in using RCI platinum.  It's our first platinum exchange and we are very excited about being in a city center, instead of somewhere on the outskirts.  There's no kitchen, but it sounds like there are several inexpensive dining options in the Illinois Center next door to the Hyatt.  Plus, I won't have to cook -- so, I'm willing to give this hotel-exchange business a try!  With all the sightseeing attractions included on the Go Chicago card, we won't be spending much time in our hotel room anyways.  Platinum has some other Hyatt locations we'd like to try in the future. Possibly Montreal, and also Philadelphia.  I'm dying to see the Barnes Collection now that it's been moved from Marion, PA.  You'll have to see "The Art of the Steal" on Netflix if you're a fan of the impressionists.  Amazing collection!

VivianLynne,
Thanks for your tips.  I didn't know there was a McDonalds with free Wifi in the basement.  That's great news and probably easier to get to than the Starbucks in the pedestrian walkway. Also thanks for the heads up about the strange coffee pods, maybe I'll bring some of those Starbucks Via ready brews instead of my usual ground coffee & filters. I usually need more coffee than than those small hotel packets contain.  

I requested the in-room refrigerator so we can avoid their overpriced minibar. Hyatt quoted $25 for the length of stay, which is not so bad when you're staying a week. No microwaves though, but they told me there is one in the lobby.  Yeah, right.  Gives me the perfect excuse to bring my teeny tiny George Forman grill which makes great toast, bagels, hot pannini sandwiches and grills any kind of meat beautifully.  I'll just have to stash it in a drawer or suitcase when we're out.  We used it at the Manhattan Club in NYC (no stovetop or oven), and we figured out how to cook everything on it, even fried eggs for breakfast (you just turn it upside down & cook on the top).  Works great, although I'm not sure how much it will or won't get used on this trip.

Any other Chicago recommendations?  So many great tips already!

--- Rene


----------



## LisaH

Rene,

I have not stayed there yet but I have seen it and am planning to exchange into it in the future when visiting DS (he has a nice apt next to the Sheraton, very close to Navy Pier but it's only a studio so not enough room for mom and dad). You probably won't find much winter clothes (if any at all) in Chicago this time of the year. We looked when we were there in mid June. However, NYC is so close to New Heaven that she is going to have no problem finding the right winter gear in the fall. Besides, it gives you a good excuse to visit her, right? Congrats for your daughter getting in Yale. Such a tremendous accomplishment. I'm sure she is going to have a blast!


----------



## LynnW

Rene of course I remember meeting you but I can't believe it's been that long! I have seen Shaggy and Kelli since in Orlando. I guess it's time to upgrade. Also have to say hi to Lisa who we met on our AUS/NZ cruise.

Lynn


----------



## LisaH

Hi Lynn! Sorry I didn't recognize your TUG name. It was a great trip wasn't it? I hope you and hubby enjoyed it as much as we did. We are going to the Southern Caribbean cruise on Celebrity Summit next Jan with the same group of ladies (Pat, Maria) plus a few others. Are you planning on going? Hope to see you there again!


----------



## Bourne

All within walking distance or a bus/cab ride away...

*(1) Are there any grocery stores nearby?  Or  great delicatessens?*

The closest is a Bockwinkles around the corner on Stetson/Lake. Closest full service is a Marianos(Whole Foods wannabe) in the Lakeshore east park (Block east of Columbus towards Lakeshore.

*(2) Any great places for pastries, gelato, or treats?  (I have such a sweet tooth)?*

1. Mrs Fields. - Treats/Pastries
2. Cafe Rom(in the park) - Gelato
3. Wildberry Pancakes - Randolph
4. Au Bon Pain at Aon Center goes 50% off after 5:00p on all sweet stuff. 

*(3) Any places nearby to get slices of great THIN-crust pizza?  *
 This is Chicago. Deep Dish - Giodarnos on Lake/Michigan.

*(4) Any good, inexpensive restaurant recommendations? The Hyatt is attached to the Illinois Center and I think their may be a food court or restaurants there.  But not sure exactly what to expect. *

Not sure how broke is broke but none of these will cost you more than $15+ for two. Google them and you can find the locations
1. Wao Bao - Hot asian buns  with a soup ... a hidden gem. 
2. Wells & Randolph - Roti Mediterranean
3. Madison/Wells - Freshly made Sushi goes by 1 get 1 free after 3 prior to closing at 4:00p. 
4. The usual suspects - Chipotle/Panda/Portillos/Chinese on Michigan & Lake
5. A stretch - Brazzaz - Brazalian Steakhouse - $19.99 lunch.

Don't forget to check out Marianos for dinner options. They have a decent hot bar.
http://www.marianosfreshmarket.com/PreparedFoods.aspx 

And in case you are planning to walk all across the Lakeshore east park towards the lake, let me know.


----------



## LynnW

LisaH said:


> Hi Lynn! Sorry I didn't recognize your TUG name. It was a great trip wasn't it? I hope you and hubby enjoyed it as much as we did. We are going to the Southern Caribbean cruise on Celebrity Summit next Jan with the same group of ladies (Pat, Maria) plus a few others. Are you planning on going? Hope to see you there again!



Hi Lisa
No we're not going this time because we wanted to spend time in Florida as well and felt it would be too cold in Jan so we booked a 10 day Eastern Caribbean for Apr. Maybe next time.

Lynn


----------



## Rene McDaniel

Bourne,

Thank you for these great recommendations.  I've been using the street view on Google maps to see where places are located, and it looks like Bockwinkles grocery is just across the street from the Hyatt, and Moriano's is just a few blocks over.  Their selection of soups and already prepared foods looks very appetizing.  Yum!  We will be checking both those out the first day we arrive.  Also excited about the sweet treats & sushi at a discount.  Sounds like we will have an absolutely delicious visit to Chicago. 

Thanks for your wonderful, wonderful recommendations!

Tuggers are the best!  Thank you everyone.

--- Rene


----------



## MaryH

Congrats Rene on your daughter getting into Yale.  A friend's father used to be a professor there but he retired a few years ago.  It is a great school.

You would not find much winter clothing in July.  Those tend to start coming out in August.  If you have a car and some time, you might try the Premium Outlet in Huntley, IL.  Sometimes you can find classic pieces discounted there.  

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/directions.asp?id=98

If your daughter want something trendy, might want to wait till late August or September in NYC.

Coming from southern california, she might find it cold in the winter and she might want to invest in some thicker knitted tights or some stuff she can wear under jeans too.  

you can also check into some of the coupon sites such as groupon, etc. in addition to restaurant.com


----------



## amycurl

I really liked the rooms at the Hyatt on Wacker...too bad to know that their workers are on strike. (I got it really cheap a few years ago via Hotwire in mid-Feb. Talk about cold!!)

I like Bacino's on Wacker. They have both thin and thick (Chicago-style) crust. 

You must--*MUST*--take one of the architectural boat tours that leave from the river practically right in front of your hotel. Best way to see the city and learn more about all the famous buildings. I've taken many different ones many different times, and still learn something new on each one. The docents (guides) are all volunteers, so all bring a slightly different perspective and knowledge base to their work.

Have fun! I'll be in Chicago--one night only--later this month, having used some MR points for the new SpringHill Suites just north of the river. Hope it's as nice as it looks on the website!


----------



## tombo

We stayed atthis location on exchange in 2011 and had a great week. Using the Go card we were going places every day. It more than payed for itself. 

I didn't eat any thin crust Pizza but we ate the thickest pizza we have ever seen at Giordano's. It was very good and you will take some home to put in the mini fridge because it is filling. There is a location a few blocks from the hotel. http://www.giordanos.com/

I don't know how much the breakfast buffet at the Hyatt costs, but we had a mix up at check -in and they gave us four breakfast buffets to make up. That was more than nice as the mix up was fixed quickly and not a big problem. The buffet is huge with omelets made to order, bacon, sausage, waffles, pancakes, muffins, biscuits, milk, OJ, etc, etc, etc.  We ate the buffet before we left and we didn't have to eat again until supper. Nice to be gone all day without looking for a restaurant during lunch. Have fun and carry comfy shoes because there is a lot of walking.

We asked in advance for a room with a view of the river and luckilly got one. We could look out the window every morning and watch people walking, loading onto water cruises/taxis, and look across at the miracle mile. At night watching the lights over the water was a pleasant way to wind down. 

I actually enjoyed our first Chicago trip much more than I expected to. We loved the city, loved the Hyatt's location, and we loved the room and amenities (although it felt very cramped after being accustomed to the spacious room you get in timeshares). My favorite big cities are now New York, New Orleans, Chicago, and Los Angeles in that order. Have fun.

PS MilleniumPark is a short walk from the Hyatt and they have concerts there on a regular basis. Check for events, but even if nothing is going on that you are interested in make sure to visit the park. The mirror sculpture is fun to see and a must see photo op. Also the fountain from the opening of married with Children is beautiful and a short walk from the mirrored "bean" or whatever it is. http://explorechicago.org/city/en/millennium/art.html


----------



## mishpat

*ggetting there by subway*

Is it east or difficult to go from OHare to the Hyatt Regency via local transit? How long should it take in the morning and at what cost? Thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful

Ohara is a pain - Midway is a cakewalk, IMHO.


----------



## LisaH

mishpat said:


> Is it east or difficult to go from OHare to the Hyatt Regency via local transit? How long should it take in the morning and at what cost? Thanks



You can take the blue line to Clark/Lake, then either take a cab for a very short ride ($10 or so), or just walk. The train ticket is very cheap ($2 or so).


----------



## mishpat

*ohare to Hyatt*

About how short a walk? Prefer to enjoy the city than sit in a cab.


----------



## LisaH

mishpat said:


> About how short a walk? Prefer to enjoy the city than sit in a cab.



About 10-15 min depending on how fast you walk and if you transfer to Green line. The entire trip takes just a bit over an hour. See Google map for details. BTW, cta single ride ticket costs $2.25.

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=C...exp=0&noal=0&sort=def&mra=ls&t=m&z=15&start=1


----------



## vacationhopeful

Pack light as you will be walking up and down old, cast iron steps on the loop. Most of the loop is elevated - check to see IF and WHERE the elevators might be via a map for handicap access. And you will be going up and down curbs, walking uphill, against crowds, and it will be city hot.

Doable --- if you pack light or are in great sharp.


----------



## Bxian

I just returned from 11 nights in Chicago attending a conference at the Hyatt Regency and then tacking on some personal time at the end (free stay using Hilton Honors points at the Conrad).  I feel your pain with the upcoming tuition bills-we budgeted our trip carefully because we are still recovering from having 2 kids in private colleges in the last 6 years.
The Hyatt is lovely and the staff members were very welcoming.  Ask for a room with a view of the river-we were able to see the sightseeing boats coming and going, as well as the Wrigley, John Hancock and other landmark buildings:
Some free/cheap things to do:
1.  Among other things, Millennium Park has the Bean and Crown Fountain (the fountains have faces projected on them and spit water periodically to the delight of children below).  There are also free concerts in the Pritzger Pavilion in the park on different nights in the summer.  The section of the park where these things are located are about a 10 minute walk from the Hyatt.  On the day before my conference, I took a free exercise class in Millennium Park (Saturday mornings-Zumba, yoga, tai chi or Pilates) and then stayed in the park to watch the Grant Park Orchestra rehearse for that evening's performance (also free).  On a first trip to Chicago last fall, we went to  free dance classes that the park has on certain Friday nights-also fun:
http://explorechicago.org/city/en/millennium.html.
2.  The Chicago Cultural Center has a free tour guide program called Chicago Greeters.  If you book at least 10 days in advance, they will do a customized 2 to 4 hour tour according to your interests-if not, there is also an InstaGreeter program where they have people going brief architecture tours at certain times of the day. If the places that you want to visit are not within walking distance, you get a free transit pass that is good for 24 hours.  We wanted to a large farmer's market in the Lincoln Park area, toured part of the Palmer House (a lovely old hotel), and visited a mock-up of the city at the Chicago Architecture Foundation.  The Cultural Center also has free concerts on certain days-my husband went to one while I was attending my conference.  http://chicagogreeter.com/ 
http://www.explorechicago.org/city/...ions/dca_tourism/Chicago_Cultural_Center.html.
3.  We visited the Museum of Science and Industry and the Art institute of Chicago-very worthwhile but definitely not free-MOSI has a lot of add-ons for special exhibits.
4.  Giordano's was awesome!  We hit some great "small plate" restaurants where you don't have to eat a lot, but the tab can add up fast-The Publican, Girl and the Goat, Sable Kitchen.  
5.  If you have Gold or Diamond status with a hotel chain (as we do with Hilton), you may be able to request that Hyatt do a "Diamond trial" which would allow you to get Diamond status for 60 days.  As a Hyatt Diamond, you will have access to the Regency Club lounge, which has breakfast, snack and a decent spread of evening appetizers out-we made liberal use of the lounge food while we were there.  You might also want to see how much it would cost to upgrade to the club level.  We did a Diamond trial and were upgraded to a lovely suite (this is not a given, as the hotel often fills up with conferences).
6.  The Goldstar website has discount tickets for some events, and I think that there is also a discount theater ticket place called Hottix-we did not use either of these.
7.  Doing the Chicago wander can easily consume some time and be done for free-it is a beautiful city!  Your hotel puts you within an easy walk of the Loop and the Magnificent Mile.
8.  The Water Tower Place vertical mall has a great food court and would be a moderate choice for meals-lots of different tasty ethnic food options and very clean. http://www.leye.com/restaurants/directory/foodlife.
9.  The boat tours on the Chicago River are fun-we did Wendella, which was a bit less costly than the tours run by the Chicago Architecture Foundation.
Enjoy your time in Chicago-I fell in love with it-but then, I fall in love with so many places-thus, the reason for the timeshare and my leveraging of hotel points!


----------



## wauhob3

A second vote for _Food for Life_. You may want to check out restaurant.com and search a mile within your hotel if you won't have a car which I wouldn't recommend anyway. 

Bucco de Becco is kind of a zanny but good chain restaurant with thin crust pizza. 
http://www.bucadibeppo.com/locations/

Downtown Chicago 
521 North Rush Street
Chicago, IL 60611
Phone: 312.396.0001
Fax: 312.396.0005
Mon - Thurs: 11am-10pmFri: 11am-11pmSat: 11am-11pmSun: 11am-10pm


----------



## vacationhopeful

Bxian said:


> ....Some free/cheap things to do:
> ....3.  ...the Art institute of Chicago-very worthwhile but definitely not free-....



Check immediately with the conceignors' desk - the Art Institute is *FREE* one day a WEEK. I found that out the day following, when I asked how much and did they have a free day, morning or night.

I think it was a Free Wednesday .... but since I missed it, check for yourself.


----------



## Laurie

We also just returned from a July 4 week there. Didn't know about the boycott, sorry to hear that. Let's see...

There's a wonderful, huge supermarket a couple blocks behind the Hyatt, forgot the name, but the concierge will know - maybe that was Marianos. We rented the refrig too. 

Used public transit from Midway and to O'Hare at 2.25, both were an easy walk.

If you sign up for Hyatt Gold, they'll give you free in-room internet (they did us, anyway).

Really inexpensive restaurant we liked, was recommended by a bus driver:
Ronny's Steakhouse, right at Clark/Lake subway entrance (how you get to O'Hare) 

Moderately-priced restaurants we liked:
Purple Pig on Michigan Ave
Grand Lux Cafe on Mich Ave - where they'll bake your dessert fresh, if you order when you order the main meal.

Restaurant inside hotel was ok, as was an Indian restaurant 1 level down.

Tried to find free museums, but turns out that most are only free for IL residents. In any case, Art Institute was wonderful.

Hancock Tower - rather than paying, we went up to restaurants for free and looked out all the windows, then left because there weren't any window-front tables avail.

We sprung for Cirque Shanghai show on the Navy Pier and enjoyed it - buy the least expensive seats, you can probably move into the pricier ones because many were vacant, and the later in the evening the better.

Shedd Aquarium - pretty good but overpriced, and way too many crying/screaming babies in every area.

Did the boat architectural tour + July 4 fireworks - next time I'd just do the archy tour and go watch fireworks on my own. We didn't do a longer Frank Lloyd Wright walking tour in Oak Park, it was so blasted hot that week - in the hundreds - but it's supposedly really good.

Unfortunately the city moved Taste of Chicago foodie event from July 4 week to the following week, after I'd reserved this - too bad!! Rene, are you there now? If so I hope you're getting to enjoy that!


----------

